# How do you know if your baby has dropped & if you are dilating?



## Dahlia05

Hello ladies,

Are there any signs that you would know if your baby has dropped? Also, if you could tell that you are dilating? Would you know? The signs? :shrug:

I've been trying to be active lately: bouncy ball, jumping, lifting, squatting...etc. 

I do feel more pressure pain below my abdomen when I walk, between my pelvic bones. It is a bit painful for me to get up too. Would this be a sign?? 

I'm doing everything here because I've got my OB appointment tomorrow & I wanted a membrane sweep done. Last week, OB couldn't do it because I wasn't open & my baby's high (not dropped) :nope:

Any tricks? Any signs you would know? Could tell? I'm desperate here, lol! I'm sooo done with this pregnancy. I can't sleep, feeling bloated, etc.! AGH!

Thnxs!


----------



## MrsHippo

Well I have been getting pain (over the last few days) in my hips/very top of legs, lower back ache and period type pains - my midwife today told me that all points towards her 'burrowing' in to my pelvis..... I'm not sure if there are any other signs?


----------



## Dahlia05

I'm not sure what are the signs either :( Last week, I didn't feel as much pressure pain in between my legs. Now I do. Getting up & walking is a bit painful. I feel the pain beneath my legs, like a throbbing one. I just hope that this mean my baby is dropped *cross fingers!*


----------



## fionar

When you can take a good deep breath again, baby's dropping!


----------



## sugaree13

I'm not sure how long before my ultrasound baby dropped, so im cant guarantee this was all definitely due to him moving, but I could breathe much easier, suddenly REALLY waddled, my belly was a bit lower visibly and felt way way heavier at the bottom and I honestly can feel the pressure at times (uncomfortable weight on my pelvis right over the vagina/anus). 

I checked with doc about the lower pelvic weight/pressure and he said that thats the baby's head pushing on that area, so that's definitely related. I've heard that the waddling (and I cant close or cross my legs while sitting. lol) is related, too, but thats from friends and fam not the doc.


----------



## Jendra

The feeling of pressure between the legs, more difficulty walking, sometimes feeling like your belly will burst below, all those signs point to the baby having dropped. I'm really short-waisted and visually it's not a dramatic difference, but the sensation was enough that I could tell. And sure enough my midwife said my baby was nestled in my pelvis.

As for dilation? No idea. I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and I'd love to know if I'm dilated or not (without being checked, because bleh).


----------



## sugaree13

Jendra said:


> As for dilation? No idea. I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and I'd love to know if I'm dilated or not (without being checked, because bleh).

as far as I know from everything ive read up on thats the only way to know - super fun:nope:

definitely not my favorite part of the visits as of late.


----------



## mjemma

My bump is noticeably lower and since it's dropped I've needed to wee much more when I walk and had weird electric shock feelings where baby is nestling on a nerve! I don't think you can dilation without an internal check.


----------



## staceyj83

im dilated to 2cm and baby hasnt dropped yet you can dilate with out baby moving down some babies dont move down till labor has started


----------



## lily28

Jendra said:


> The feeling of pressure between the legs, more difficulty walking, sometimes feeling like your belly will burst below, all those signs point to the baby having dropped. I'm really short-waisted and visually it's not a dramatic difference, but the sensation was enough that I could tell. And sure enough my midwife said my baby was nestled in my pelvis.
> 
> As for dilation? No idea. I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and I'd love to know if I'm dilated or not (without being checked, because bleh).

I have a short torso too, so I can't really tell, the belly seems to be in the same position looking at the mirror. My mom says the belly has definitely dropped. And I think I breath a little better today.
I feel baby in the vagina today, and a few short zaps down there too, so I guess he is descending? 
Still no problem walking.

How often does one gets checked for dilation?


----------



## mrscitysmith

According to the midwife I have been 3/5ths engaged twice but then baby has popped back up again! (this can happen when you have subsequent pregnancies apparently). 

Like others have said I can tell when baby is engaged as the pressure down below makes walking uncomfortable, like a permanent need to wee (almost a bit like a UTI feeling but in the vagina as well). You can noticably see when baby drops too bump is much lower. 

I had a strange sensation when baby was engaged (seems to have popped back up again yesterday little monkey) that I felt the baby turn its head to the side and back again. It was the wierdest thing!


----------



## staceyj83

That feeling freaked me out i was in bed one night when he was moving his head even dh could feel it with his hand on my belly i never felt it with my girls


----------



## sugaree13

lily28 said:


> How often does one gets checked for dilation?

It may depend on the dr/mw you see - im not sure.

I was checked at 34 weeks because I was having contractions again (10 min apart for almost 3 hours) and we wanted to make sure i hadnt dilated any more/a significant amount. And they have checked me at my 2 weekly visits since then.

(my 34 week visit was 'extra' due to the for mentioned contractions and from 35 on my practice sees us weekly) I am back in tomorrow so I'll find out if they check again. As much as I want to know if there is progression - crampy feelings and contractions and back pain on and off throughout the day ALL day the last week or so and im off the procardia so im anxious to see if LO will come early like some of the docs think - its super uncomfortable to me when they check. IDK how im passing a baby through there when the cervical check bothers me! :haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

Some midwifes check for dilation by looking at the purple line between you butt cheeks or something like that. You can google it

These two links talk about about it. I don't know how accurate it is though...but its something you could ask your DH to check, or even use a mirror, won't do any harm.

https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=5547

https://wonderfullymadebelliesandba...7/dilation-how-to-check-without-checking.html

https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/marked-purple-line-295x300.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/c101.0.403.403/p403x403/374402_10151149357720735_2015856531_n.jpg


----------



## Piggie669

only way i knew i dropped is my belly is lower.. happened couple days ago.. i woke up and went to bathroom and my SO said wow he is low.. as for being dialated i dont think there is a way to know with out a internal exam.. i had my first internal exam Saturday and 3 cm dialated.. so now im doing the waiting game :D


----------



## mrs c f

MollyMalone said:


> Some midwifes check for dilation by looking at the purple line between you butt cheeks or something like that. You can google it
> 
> These two links talk about about it. I don't know how accurate it is though...but its something you could ask your DH to check, or even use a mirror, won't do any harm.
> 
> https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=5547
> 
> https://wonderfullymadebelliesandba...7/dilation-how-to-check-without-checking.html
> 
> https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/marked-purple-line-295x300.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/c101.0.403.403/p403x403/374402_10151149357720735_2015856531_n.jpg

This was interesting. I thought I'd check mine for a laugh and hey what do you know I've got the line!! Hope that's a good sign things are moving. I've been getting lots of pressure and pain in my back for a few days now and excessive braxton hicks. Occasional period type pain in pubic area but its constant through the night then gone in the mornin. We shall see x


----------



## lily28

The butt crack line is very funny, never even crossed my mind. Nothing on mine btw, it is white :)


----------



## Piggie669

i had my SO check mine last night for a line and sure enough there is a puple line there half way up. :D hehe how intersting.. Which i already knew i was dialated.. but still a interesting technique


----------



## MollyMalone

I've got nothing! But still early for me. Just read somewhere that it is important my to mistake it with the pink like some people already have without being pregnant or anything.


----------



## lily28

Hey my line is red today! But I feel nothing. I will update if I go into labor lol!


----------



## TTCBean

I checked myself out and I have a full line, like the 10cm picture. I am way too early!!! I wonder how accurate it really is.


----------



## Krissys

Well I assume I dropped she did a cervical ck Tuesday and told me she could tell her head so I would assume she dropped although I was not dialated at all


----------



## lily28

I had an internal exam yesterday and I'm nowhere close to dilation.


----------



## TTCBean

Whew! I'm not going to worry about it then.


----------

